# Python, XML et minidom



## Warflo (11 Décembre 2006)

Pour m'entrainer un peu a la manipulation du XML, j'essaye de faire en python une mini-app de carnet d'adresse.
J'ai des objets qui permettent de se charger à partir d'un document XML, de modifier le document, mais je coince quand c'est pour créer de nouvelles balises.
J'utilise: 

```
new = doc.createElement('lapin')
doc.documentElement.appendChild(new)
```
Pour changer des valeurs, j'utilise 
	
	



```
doc.getElementsByTagName('personne')[nbr].getElementsByTagName('name')[0].childNodes[0].nodeValue = xxxxx
```
Sauf que quand je fais doc.createElement('lapin'), cela crée une balise vide <lapin />.
Donc je ne peux pas modifier la valeur car il ne le trouve pas (list index out of range).
Comment puis-je faire pour écrire dans ma balise vide ?
Merci d'avance.


----------

